# Weird stone obsession



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly loves to chase tennis balls, but even more, she loves stones. Collecting them, chasing them, pouncing on them. 

She's always had a thing for them, probably since last summer, but her behaviour is getting a bit OTT with them now. She will collect stones, bring them inside the back door and then sit and stare at them intensely until someone throws it back outside. She will then chase it, find the exact same stone and start again.

If we ignore her (which we trialled for a while) she will stare at the stone and pester us with pawing and staring for up to an hour. Very intense!!

She is the same with tennis balls, but we can take those away and put them in the cupboard - but stones are everywhere!!

Is this something she might out grow? Does anyone else's poo have a similar thing? Anything I can do to stop the behaviour being so intense?!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Intense staring....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Living near a shingle beach I do understand the stone thing!
We had a GSD who was a bit obsessive and a JRT who could find a particular stone on a beach full of stones however hard you threw it - she'd even fetch it out fo the water.
We had a GSD in Kenya who used to collect huge smooth river pebbles rolling them with her feet and nose, too big for her to pick them up and collect whole litters of them - she suffered from phantom pregnancies...
That said, stones are not great for dogs - risk of swallowing or damaging teeth on them. Every time she brings one in, walk between her and it, pick it up and put it out of sight - do not chuck it out - that way you have rewarded the behaviour. Don't say anything to her and avoid eye contact with her. Repeat as often as she does it, but if she breaks from the dashing outside to find another stone, call her to you and play a game with her and then calmly end the game. Hopefully eventually she'll make the connection that stones are just dull.
Our garden is 90% chalk rock and Dot digs up bits of that and eats it  I'm hoping it is a good source of calcium.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Of COURSE Marzi has excellent advice!! I will need to get my mum on board, as she looks after her one day a week at her house and always gives into the stone throwing!

Do you think we can still play tennis ball fetch? Do you think she'll understand the difference between balls and stones?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Living near a shingle beach I do understand the stone thing!
> We had a GSD who was a bit obsessive and a JRT who could find a particular stone on a beach full of stones however hard you threw it - she'd even fetch it out fo the water.
> We had a GSD in Kenya who used to collect huge smooth river pebbles rolling them with her feet and nose, too big for her to pick them up and collect whole litters of them - she suffered from phantom pregnancies...
> That said, stones are not great for dogs - risk of swallowing or damaging teeth on them. Every time she brings one in, walk between her and it, pick it up and put it out of sight - do not chuck it out - that way you have rewarded the behaviour. Don't say anything to her and avoid eye contact with her. Repeat as often as she does it, but if she breaks from the dashing outside to find another stone, call her to you and play a game with her and then calmly end the game. Hopefully eventually she'll make the connection that stones are just dull.
> Our garden is 90% chalk rock and Dot digs up bits of that and eats it  I'm hoping it is a good source of calcium.


Help me too. Willow has become obsessed with chewing on them. Big ones, little ones, she is giving me heart failure. I keep taking them away and giving her other stuff but she won't stop. She cheeks them!! She has no interest in balls at all. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think our girls are very similar, Donna. Same age, same coat type, and I think similar personality too. Sister from another mister


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Of COURSE Marzi has excellent advice!! I will need to get my mum on board, as she looks after her one day a week at her house and always gives into the stone throwing!
> 
> Do you think we can still play tennis ball fetch? Do you think she'll understand the difference between balls and stones?


Absolutely play ball with her - but you start the game and finish it on your terms - ie don't offer the ball to distract her from the stones, otherwise she'll bring the stone to get the ball.... so wait for when she is not obsessing with the stone before playing ball. They are very clever manipulators these 'poos


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh the picture of Tilly made me laugh - & willows new found obsessions hiding them in her cheeks!
We have a gravel area, and as pups, both R&R picked them up, they have outgrown it. Ow thankfully...... Unlike billy who is constantly digging in them and throwing them..... Can't wait for a proper slabbed patio area! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Help me too. Willow has become obsessed with chewing on them. Big ones, little ones, she is giving me heart failure. I keep taking them away and giving her other stuff but she won't stop. She cheeks them!! She has no interest in balls at all.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Dogs! You have to love them, but why oh why do they insist on doing crazy stuff 
Eating hard stones is not good... chalk or sandstone is soft, but still better not to eat it. I Google obsessive stone eating and some sites said it could indicate mineral deficiencies. ?.. not sure myself, particularly if she is well in herself.
It would be easier if Willow did love a ball. If Dot has a ball to carry on walks she doesn't pick up dead things...
Not sure what to suggest (I honestly don't know a lot more than I do) I think I'd be inclined to try some controlled leave it exercises inside and reward her for leaving stones...
good luck.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi has always enjoyed digging up and chewing stones too. I sweep her mouth and have to hold her head so she doesn't tilt it back but rock = my fingers sweeping all through her mouth. She's slowed down some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

